# Kit box



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

another question with some changes could this be a kit box thxs


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it looks like a kitbox to me.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

That already looks like one. Just put perches in it and you are good to go.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks iam just glad i don't have to build a new one


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> thanks iam just glad i don't have to build a new one


Use 1' x 4" boards to build box perches. If for rollers, they only need to be 10" wide by 8" tall, however, I built mine all 12" by 12" to allow each bird a little more space.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ok thxs that'll be my weekend project


----------



## wingpatch (Mar 15, 2011)

*hummmmmmmmmm*

unless i am seeing things again , it sure looks like there are box perchs on the back wall ??


----------

